# A few Questions



## olibs (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi all basically my mum has moved to Cyprus about 2 months ago after we had a place in Tala for around 2 years now.

but i have a few questions before i move 100% on the 11th of Setpember 

1oes any one know any one who owns or has a old Lambretta or Vespa
2oes any one have any Knowledge on Radio Stations or any contacts within RockFM?
3:And does any one know any bands or any one who is wanting to make a band?

<snip>


----------

